# Epson Home Cinema 8350 is making clicking noises when turned on, don't think its the Auto Iris.



## jrnelson91 (Jan 22, 2013)

My Epson Home Cinema 8350 is a little over a year old and now every time I turn it on it makes a clicking noises few about 2 second then it stops. I found a YouTube video with same grinding noise. 

Am about 99% sure my auto iris is off, will check when I get home. Anyone know what it is and what I need to do about it? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature...2dLwIM_TI&t=21

any help would be great


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

The best option is to contact Epson and have it replaced if you are under the 2 year warranty .


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

the youtube link doesn't work.

oh, and are you SURE it isn't the auto iris? the auto iris will open and close on startup no matter if you have it on or off in the setup. it's part of the bootup procedure. almost sounds like a whirring click two - three times at startup just as the bulb is JUST starting up


----------

